
PEP 495 – Local Time Disambiguation - mkesper
https://www.python.org/dev/peps/pep-0495/
======
x1798DE
If anyone is interested, this is has been implemented in a backwards-
compatible way in the latest version of python-dateutil's time zones, so it
has been effectively backported to python 2.6+ and python 3.3+.

Release notes:
[https://github.com/dateutil/dateutil/releases/tag/2.6.0](https://github.com/dateutil/dateutil/releases/tag/2.6.0)

Documentation:
[https://dateutil.readthedocs.io/en/latest/tz.html#dateutil.t...](https://dateutil.readthedocs.io/en/latest/tz.html#dateutil.tz.enfold)

------
OskarS
Sometimes I get the feeling that people who make decisions about how to tell
time are deliberately fucking with programmers. Half-hour DSTs and timezones?
Leap-seconds? Still using the Julian calendar? FEBRUARY 30?!?!? [1]

You guys are dicks.

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/February_30#Swedish_calendar](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/February_30#Swedish_calendar)

